# Crying Shame. Project Lathes & Mills



## middle.road (Jan 1, 2018)

Warning: Do Not surf the GOV auction sites, it'll make you ill.
WTH?! They couldn't afford any tarps?! Whoever made up the listings needs to learn what they're doing.

(13) Manford Horizontal (Vertical) Milling Machines  -=- LINK-=-
What I would give for one of the DRO's on them....

(10) Standard Modern Engine lathes  -=- LINK-=-

EDIT: and this Gem in TX  -=- LINK -=- 

Some of the accessories on them look very decent.

So they obviously came from a Gov contractor and they can't treat taxpayer owned equipment any better than that?
I worked for a defense contractor out in SoCal in the 80's and when something was sent off to surplus it was coated and covered.
My how times have changed...


----------



## Z2V (Jan 2, 2018)

YEP, those Standard Modern lathes just sitting there rusting away, SAD


----------



## AJB (Jan 2, 2018)

I purchased a Standard Modern 1334 lathe a few years ago through that online auction site.  It was in an uncovered lot and was coated with red rust, and looked just like the ones that are currently for sale.  

I looked it over before bidding, but there was absolutely no way to test run it. All I could do was spin the chuck by hand, and listen for any suspicious sounds.  An obvious flaw was that the lead screw was detached from the thread gear box. That was due to a shear pin that was sheared.  Additionally, the crossfeed and tailstock ram were frozen solid (solidified oil and grease).

It took some effort to clean up.  The rust was just surface rust, and actual pitting was minimal.  A new shear pin fixed the lead screw issue, spray soaking the cross slide with a mix of transmission fluid and acetone freed it up.  The tailstock took days and days of soaking, then the hand crank and ram screw were removed and it was soaked some more.  Ultimately, it took some hard raps with hammer to free it up.

The lathe was also equipped with a DRO that surprisingly was fully functional.  Actually, I thought it was busted, so I took it off, then on a whim, I opened it up and found a loose connection.  So, I put all the components s back on, and have fallen in love with using a DRO equipped lathe.

Ultimately, the machine was found to be fully functional with very little wear (minimum backlash and the ways have little, if any wear).  My guess is that when the shear pin sheared, it was put out of service, and placed on the auction block. 

I took a chance and got real lucky.  The machine now looks good, came well equipped, and works perfectly.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 2, 2018)

Glad that worked out for you. You probably got it for a real good price too.


----------



## AJB (Jan 2, 2018)

Z2V,

The final price, with added fees, was about $1800, so I wasn't the only person willing to take a chance!  That seems to be about the going price for them.  

If you look closely at the pictures, you will see that some have more accessories than others.  That needs to be noted when bidding.  Also, these machines look like inch/metric models.  (Some 1334's are inch only.). 

My bet is that every one of those machines worked perfectly when it was taken out of service.  The only ailments they suffer is from the elements.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 2, 2018)

I noticed some have extra chucks visible and some not- one even has a VFD
another one is really in bad shape
That site seems to charge a high fee, GSA auctions charges little or none IIRC
Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 3, 2018)

I looked about a week ago, yes it does make YA sick but that's this country's way of doing things. Just tax the living out of us for them then let's us buyem back . The money just don't go the right way. I'd love to buy a lathe like that but then you have to go get it , well I'm not able but I'd buy one if I could . But my money couldn't afford the scrap dealers bidding amounts. Oh well dream on mcduff


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Jan 3, 2018)

Might be nothing wrong at all. More than likely these got replaced by CNC machines, or they went out of tolerance for aerospace work. Went you count tenths, doesn’t take much wear. And Doesn’t matter how well they work if CNC moves in.

GPB


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Could have been a training program that was discontinued, or a contract that wasn't renewed. Who knows, but it's a shame they
didn't tarp them at least. Nasty time of year to be doing this too with the weather and all..
Mark


----------



## ddickey (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe they were in a flood or something.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 3, 2018)

I looked at everyone of the LATHES , some have three and four chucks , one even 5C collet , books in a few , they all have the vfd , some don't have tool post . But I'd bid on about three with everything in the bottom cabinets.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 3, 2018)

These are Candian made and very expensive from what I understand.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

About 15K or more new, wish I had relatives there with an empty garage and a liftgate truck LOL


----------



## AJB (Jan 3, 2018)

The description has a link to the manefest showing that the government paid $8595 for the lathes and $22,760 for the mills.  However, I think the $15k is pretty close to the current price at retail for the lathes.


----------



## AJB (Jan 3, 2018)

This is a photo of the surplus SM 1334 that I purchased a few years ago.  As I noted in the earlier post, it was very rusty when I picked it up and had some very minor issues that had to be fixed.


----------



## AJB (Jan 3, 2018)

And a couple closer views


----------



## middle.road (Jan 12, 2018)

Look at the prices of the lathes vs. the mills after ~24 hours.  *SIGH*

EDIT 01/13:
They're still sub $500.00
Wish I had the resources to gamble on one of the mills for the Anilam DRO. But if they've been out in the weather for any period of time...


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like the mills will bring less than the lathes


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like the mills will bring less than the lathes


Yeah, I'm trying to figure that one out...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 15, 2018)

Well then, that's over. Prices of course jumped in the last minutes.
I've attached two .PDFs with the final prices.
Gov Liquidations site is way behind the times. The bidding refresh of the prices was way off.
And I feel that they should have them staggered by a few minutes instead of all ending at once.
I had the links above open in two different browsers, so I was viewing all the lots at one time.
If I hovered over the picture it would show a price that was a lot higher than that shown on the list.
Seemed to take several minutes for the list page to update to the actual price.

Does anyone know what a mill or lathe like these is worth in scrap now-a-days?


----------



## ddickey (Jan 15, 2018)

No but I'm guessing about $.008/lb.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 15, 2018)

ddickey said:


> No but I'm guessing about $.008/lb.



is that 8/10ths of a cent a  pound?  Sheesh.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 15, 2018)

Oops. I meant to say eight cents. That's a guess though based on scrap prices.


----------



## PaulWestSki (Jan 26, 2018)

I brought one of each home.
The rust on the lathe is surface rust.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 26, 2018)

First, welcome to the board!
Second, gives us more info!! (and picts!)


----------



## PaulWestSki (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome.

More info to come.

Setting it on a HD dolly to move into the mini garage for clean up.
looks sketchy but totally safe and stable.


----------



## PaulWestSki (Jan 26, 2018)

Middle.Road
Thanks, it was you starting this thread that I found the auction.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2018)

Paul I'm Rustoleum grey with envy  Did you bid on more than one of the lathes or just concentrate on the one? What was your bidding strategy?
Keep us up to date on your restoration(s)
Mark S.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2018)

PaulWestSki said:


> Middle.Road
> Thanks, it was you starting this thread that I found the auction.


You're welcome. 
I wanna know if the Anilam DRO works! Curious here.
Can't wait to see picts of your restoration. Get plenty of 'before' picts if you can. I'm curious as to the level of rust on them.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 29, 2018)

I live very near a large navy yard, and yes, what they pour in the surplus yard can make you cry. But I have also gotten some screaming deals out of there.... pre internet auctions. Not so much any more.


----------



## PaulWestSki (Jan 29, 2018)

Middle.Road
I removed the Anilam DRO from the mill, Yes it powered up. and the display worked.
Not sure if the scales function yet.


----------



## AJB (Feb 2, 2018)

I was just going through my lathe old notes.  When I bought the surplus lathe in 2014 that is pictured above, I contacted LeBlonde (they handle parts for Standard Modern lathes) about getting a shear pin.  I supplied them with the serial number and they wrote back that the machine was made in 2005!  Some of these surplus machines are practically new in lathe years.  They show signs of neglect, but not of hard use.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 2, 2018)

You know what will really make you sick?  Seeing the crap they actualy store inside.  Mostly cubicle dividers and office furniture that's next to worthless.  Depending on where the machine is and how much work you are willing to put into it, the surface rust can be removed.  If it's from the southwest, where they don't get much rain, it's probably not too bad.  If it's from Florida, only buy it if you need a boat anchor.


----------



## AJB (Feb 3, 2018)

I just did a search on the auction website and there are a couple of Bridgeport mills listed for auction in the dry southwest.  Ironically, both are indoors!


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2018)

AJB said:


> I just did a search on the auction website and there are a couple of Bridgeport mills listed for auction in the dry southwest.  Ironically, both are indoors!


Links! Please post some Links! (if you don't mind )


----------



## AJB (Feb 4, 2018)

Mistake...the indoors mills are in Ohio:  http://m.govliquidation.com/?cmd=auction&item=results&words=Bridgeport


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh heck,,, that's only 280 miles / 4 hours away from here... Don't need another BP but there is a 2" belt sander.
Gee I wonder how high that will go. . . 
There's a few interesting things in Blue Ash OH....


----------

